# POWER OF NOW HELP??



## nofear91 (Nov 27, 2010)

HAS ANYONE HERE READ THE POWER OF NOW??
I STARTED TO READ IT, AND ITS WHOLE CONCEPT REMINDED ME OF MY DEPERSONALIZATION??
HAS ANYONE HAD THE SAME EXPERIENCE??


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

I have read it some years ago. I can see how you could relate it's message to having Depersonalization. And there are some here who consider Depersonalization/Derealization as a Spiritual Process or an Enlightened State of Mind. I think there are some similarities between DP and Spirituality. But I do not think DP/DR is what those who claim Enlightenment feel.


----------



## nofear91 (Nov 27, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> I have read it some years ago. I can see how you could relate it's message to having Depersonalization. And there are some here who consider Depersonalization/Derealization as a Spiritual Process or an Enlightened State of Mind. I think there are some similarities between DP and Spirituality. But I do not think DP/DR is what those who claim Enlightenment feel.


the way i see things when i am depersonalized, and the way i see things when i am in my 'being' is the same...
i'm so confused...


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

nofear91 said:


> the way i see things when i am depersonalized, and the way i see things when i am in my 'being' is the same...
> i'm so confused...


Before I was DP at 16 years old I was raised an Atheist. But becoming DP/DR gave me a new perspective on life. Since becoming DP/DR I have looked at many different Spiritual Paths. One of the better of them, imo, is the Ekchart Tolle teachings of the Power of Now.

I believe, or notice, that being DP/DR does provide some benefit in learning about Spirituality. It seems that our Ego is no longer in the way while we are DP/DR. But I think that is only because we are detached/dissociated from ourselves and our egos. Not that we have transcended the ego consciousness, but that we have side stepped it. The problem might be, that the ego is still there, just not directly experienced by us at this time in our lives. Being DP/DR seems to be a short cut to Spirituality. But, I realize after 7 years that the goal I was looking for in Spirituality, is overcoming Depersonalization and NOT Enlightenment.


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

It's a great book, I've found it helpful in all aspects of my life.

I wouldn't say it'll be a guide to recovering from DP, but it'll help you to attain a positive mindset which will go a long way to helping.


----------



## nofear91 (Nov 27, 2010)

Is it true that the way i see things so vividly is actually my presence?
For so long i have been telling myself that the depersonalization is causing it, and that it is bad.
Now this book is telling me that it is a good thing?
I understand the concept of the book, but i just want to go back to the way i used to see things.
Before depersonalization, before 'the power of now'.
I don't know how to do it, without forgetting about both of these concepts.

I'm always checking in, and when i say checking in i mean looking at things to see if the depersonalization is still there.
But i guess the whole time, i was just being in my presence without thinking. I am so confused, and need help. 
I don't feel like i can last much longer like this.

ThoughtOnFire what do i do?


----------



## lolitadoll (Dec 13, 2010)

I have tried to read this book two times for different reasons without any success. The first time I read it was actually during a relatively normal stage of my life; when I wanted to gain a new perspective on enlightenment. I was also researching Buddhism at the time. Ironically, I was not patient enough to finish the book. I am also rather cynical as a person which didn't help either as I disagreed primarily with a lot of the author's opinions. The second time I tried to read it was as a response to starting a bad phase again after many years of being fine and to that degree...

I understand your thought pattern entirely and was (somewhat) pleasantly surprised to see this post on here. The conclusion I have come to is this: while many of the visual attributes that Tolle describes can be likened to dp/dr; he also describes this state as 'pure joy' and furthermore, that enlightenment makes you feel at peace. I think I can speak for many of us when I say; we are not at peace? Therefore, I do believe that there are some links insofar as that maybe we are closer to enlightenment than some but to put it simply; enlightenment is a good thing and if you were truly experiencing what Tolle describes as being ever-present, you would not be questioning it in such a fearful way because you would ultimately be at peace and more at one with yourself than ever.

I did not finish the book this time round because I too was questioning it too much and decided not to put extra pressure on myself by adding extra fuel to the fire of my ever scary and intense thoughts.

I hope this makes sense.

Best

L x


----------



## Emir (Nov 20, 2010)

...


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

nofear91 said:


> HAS ANYONE HERE READ THE POWER OF NOW??
> I STARTED TO READ IT, AND ITS WHOLE CONCEPT REMINDED ME OF MY DEPERSONALIZATION??
> HAS ANYONE HAD THE SAME EXPERIENCE??


Yeah it's funny. I have visited their website. They are like a group of people that seem to experience what we experience except in an extremely blissful way.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Before I was DP at 16 years old I was raised an Atheist. But becoming DP/DR gave me a new perspective on life. Since becoming DP/DR I have looked at many different Spiritual Paths. One of the better of them, imo, is the Ekchart Tolle teachings of the Power of Now.
> 
> I believe, or notice, that being DP/DR does provide some benefit in learning about Spirituality. It seems that our Ego is no longer in the way while we are DP/DR. But I think that is only because we are detached/dissociated from ourselves and our egos. Not that we have transcended the ego consciousness, but that we have side stepped it. The problem might be, that the ego is still there, just not directly experienced by us at this time in our lives. Being DP/DR seems to be a short cut to Spirituality. But, I realize after 7 years that the goal I was looking for in Spirituality, is overcoming Depersonalization and NOT Enlightenment.


Halleluja! Good post!


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> It seems that our Ego is no longer in the way while we are DP/DR. But I think that is only because we are detached/dissociated from ourselves and our egos. Not that we have transcended the ego consciousness, but that we have side stepped it.


I disagree.

I see what you're getting at, but I think we have egos that are stronger than a lot of 'normal' peoples. One of the main things people with DP/DR do is think about themselves and how they feel day in day out for hours on end. That's pretty egoic behaviour.

The Power of Now is a very good book though. I also really like Awareness by Anthony De Mello.


----------

